# Cooden 2019 proposed meeting



## Smiffy (Jul 11, 2019)

Just in case you had put your name down for this and hadn't heard it has now been cancelled. Rob


----------



## Swingalot (Jul 11, 2019)

Totally understandable Rob, but still a shame as itâ€™s such a good meet. Hope it returns in the future maybe.


----------



## Fish (Jul 12, 2019)

I wasn't aware there was ever a thread up for 2019, always a great meet and one I looked forward to. 

 I also hope it returns, I'm sure they'd still do a society meet for us irrelevant of not having a member at the club.


----------



## PieMan (Jul 12, 2019)

Smiffy said:



			Just in case you had put your name down for this and hadn't heard it has now been cancelled. Rob
		
Click to expand...

Shame on you! Although saying that, I'm sure the pub Fishy normally stays at are breathing a huge sigh of relief.......!!!


----------



## PieMan (Jul 12, 2019)

Fish said:



			I wasn't aware there was ever a thread up for 2019, always a great meet and one I looked forward to.

I also hope it returns, I'm sure they'd still do a society meet for us irrelevant of not having a member at the club.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Cooden was - is! - a fantastic meet; brilliantly organised as ever by Smiffy. A great place to go and play golf.


----------



## Fish (Jul 19, 2019)

PieMan said:



			Shame on you! Although saying that, I'm sure the pub Fishy normally stays at are breathing a huge sigh of relief.......!!! 

Click to expand...

Theyâ€™ve gone into administration, they were holding out for my arrival to give them an injection of cash, but theyâ€™ve realised my non arrival and pulled the plug ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œ


----------



## PieMan (Jul 19, 2019)

Fish said:



			Theyâ€™ve gone into administration, they were holding out for my arrival to give them an injection of cash, but theyâ€™ve realised my non arrival and pulled the plug ðŸ˜³ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘ Brilliant!!


----------

